# origin fehler beim start



## Pasinator99 (22. Juni 2014)

Hallo liebe Community 
ich hab seid geraumer zeit einen neuen pc i5-4670,GTX 770
jetzt habe ich mich für die Beta von BF HD angemeldet und wllte es nun downloaden doch beim klick auf Origin kam dieser fehler:
The application was unable to start correctly (0xc000007b). Click Ok to close the application

Bitte um schnelle hilfe danke schonmal im voraus


----------



## WarPilot (22. Juni 2014)

origin mal neu installiert?


----------



## rhyn2012 (22. Juni 2014)

alles aktualisiert? PB mal neu machen und so


----------



## Pasinator99 (22. Juni 2014)

hab es neu instaliert aberes hat nix gebracht habe ja nicht nur bei origin der fehler auch bei Goat simulator oder APB reloaded


----------



## Pasinator99 (23. Juni 2014)

beim gerade installierten Far cry 3 genau der selbe fehler


----------



## chris302 (24. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

Ganz einfach mal DirectX + Visual c++ und Net.Framework drauf gemacht?
Bei Spielen oder so auch immer die Version von CD mit installieren lassen.

Meldet er denn mit welcher DLL er probleme hat?


----------



## Pasinator99 (24. Juni 2014)

direct x 11 
net framework 4.5.1 oder so
visual c++ alle versionen
hab ein 64 bit system wenn das hilft 
und nein es zeigt einfach nur den oben genannten fehler an


----------

